# mossberg 500at disassembly



## gth813x (Jan 13, 2009)

i used to have a 500, know how to take one apart, but this 500at i have you cannot slide the forend out, if you try to pull it out the front it does not want to go. suggestions? 

NOTE: i did not remove the mag tube, don't want to mess with it unless i absolutely have to.

also, does anyone know what the "at" stands for?


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=0840z500

No idea about the AT.


----------



## gth813x (Jan 13, 2009)

yea, i know how to take em apart, the foreend should just slip right out and it doesn't so i'm wondering if it's' whatever this "at" thing is.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 13, 2009)

Was hoping a diagram would help.  I have a couple of Mossbergs and never seen the AT before, even on Mossberg's website.  Is it an older shotgun?


----------



## gth813x (Jan 13, 2009)

don't think so, i bought it used a few months ago i supposed but it seems pretty much like new.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 13, 2009)

I assume that you've taken the barrel off, removed the trigger assembly, and the shell stops are out.  i also assume that you have tried to push in on the rails so that they will release from the receiver.  to my knowledge there is nothing on the mag tube that holds the forearm assembly on.  does it look like the bolt is catching on anything in the receiver?  the rails haven't slipped out and are not binding up the bolt?  that's my only suggestion, the rails or bolt is binding on something.  

as to AT, my weak google fu  has only come up with A is for 12ga and T is for Trap.  ymmv


----------



## gth813x (Jan 14, 2009)

yea, i took everything out to where the only thing still together was the mag tube, the for end, and the receiver


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 14, 2009)

if you can't find what's stopping it, some mossberg's have easy tubes that just unscrew, and sometimes you get one that doesn't unscrew as easily.  it would just seem that either the bolt or rails are binding on something.


----------



## flatfoot (Jan 14, 2009)

Just an idea, youtube usually has good info/video on disassembly of a lot of firearms.


----------



## earl (Jan 28, 2009)

If I remember correctly you have to half cock it and pull the barrel out first.


----------



## Mossy Creek Lee (Feb 8, 2009)

gth813x said:


> yea, i took everything out to where the only thing still together was the mag tube, the for end, and the receiver



The forend comes off as an assembly with the action bars.  IIRC, you have to pinch the bars in a little while lifting them up and straight out toward the front of the gun.  You can't remove the tube without first removing the forend assembly.

I don't know about the "AT" but they used to have an "ATP" that was Mossberg's designation for a "Police" shotgun back in the 80's.  It was a hardwood stocked, 5 shot, 18.5" barrel with cylinder bore and sling swivels.


----------



## nickk099 (Nov 17, 2009)

like monkey toys said,,,you have to unscrew the magazine tube, and yes, its in there good, righty tighty , lefty loosy, haha, unscrew the magazine tube, remove tube, spring, and the cap , then the action bars will slide out, when reinstalling, be careful not to cross thread the mag tube, the thread are finicky, put some never sieze on the threads and while threading the tube on , it helps to push in the spring cap  then thread it on, hope this was of some help,


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 21, 2009)

Mossy Creek Lee said:


> The forend comes off as an assembly with the action bars.  IIRC, you have to pinch the bars in a little while lifting them up and straight out toward the front of the gun.



That's how I recall it, too...a little pinch, or squeeze, and you'll have your way...


----------

